# Steg - Terrasse ... Konstruktionsfragen



## Susanne (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

vermutlich bin ichs falsch angegangen - hab immer nur Stückchenweise gedacht, mit dem Nachteil, dass ich jetzt nicht mehr weiterkomme. Dabei scheint es ganz tolle Alu-Profile zu geben, wo man mit Hilfsmitteln die Bretter dranschrauben kann, aber die hab ich ja nicht . Aber jetzt erst mal mein (Denk-)Problem:

Meine Stegunterkonstruktion "steht": Aluprofile 120x60x4 auf diversen Wegen am Boden befestigt - soweit ist die Planung noch kein Problem, hier kann ich mit Nieten arbeiten. (Aluprofile sind bestellt, hole ich diese Woche noch ab, daher kein Austausch mehr möglich - ist mir zu teuer ).

Terrassendielen hab ich mir auch schon rausgesucht (Garapa 2440x145x25) und auch schon gaaanz toll berechnet, aber noch nichts gekauft/bestellt. Dass man ein Gefälle einplanen soll, damit das Wasser gut abläuft weiß ich auch und dass eigentlich glatte Oberflächen am pflegeleichtesten sind (hat die Garapa aber leider auch nicht)

Dann wollte ich mich ans "Schrauben-Suchen" machen und hier kommt mein Problem:


*Halten Schrauben überhaupt in 4 mm dickem bzw. ja "dünnen" Alu oder wird das  auf Dauer viel zu wackelig?*
*Anscheinend arbeitet dann auch noch das Holz und es besteht die Gefahr, dass die Schrauben "abscheren" bei Hartholz.*

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Wie bekomme ich meine Bretter auf meinen Alu-Rahmen? Soll ich Holzleisten auf das ALU schrauben und darauf dann die Bretter? Und/oder soll ich so eine Dista-Leiste einfügen? http://www.holztechnik-hummel.de/pr...eme/distanzleisten-fuer-den-terrassenbau.html Die scheint mir ja ganz sympathisch, aber damit hat sich noch nicht Problem 1) gelöst.

Kennt sich hier jemand aus? (Karsten, bist Du zufällig am Mitlesen? )

Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Susanne,

Ich denke schon, dass es hält.
Die speziellen Alu Unterkonstruktionsprofile sind auch nicht stärker, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.
Es gibt entsprechende Schrauben z.B. Eurotec - Der Spezialist für Befestigungstechnik
Die Distaleiste ist sicher nicht schlecht, wenn du ein einfaches Rechteckprofil hast, um den Abstand hinzubekommen.

Oder du nimmst die "unsichtbaren" Dielenfix, die sind auch für Alu geeignet DielenFix® II DF - SIHGA
Die habe ich auf Holz verwendet, aber die Bohrschrauben sind eher für Metall. ( Fotos sind in meiner Baudoku -Link s.u.)

Viel Erfolg,

Knut


----------



## Susanne (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Knut,

diese Dielenfix-Teile sehen ja auch sehr interessant aus ... hab mir grad das Video reingezogen - hätte natürlich auch den Vorteil, dass man a) die Schrauben  nicht sieht und b) die "Schraubenlöcher" dann nicht nass werden können. Die haben allerdings eine spezielle Alu-Schiene ... und in der Alu-Schiene auch noch ein Holz ... wobei das ggf. auch eine Idee wäre, wenn die Schrauben dann besser halten. Jetzt schau ich mir noch Deine Bau-Doku an.

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für die schnelle Reaktion, war schon ganz nervös, weil ich mich so im Kreis gedreht habe beim Nachdenken ...

Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## max171266 (5. Mai 2014)

Hi Susanne,
Ich würde Selbst schneidende Schrauben nehmen, das Holz vorbohren und dann die Schrauben ins Alu drehen.
Die Schrauben gibt es auch in Edelstahl, bei Würth .Bohrschraube Linsensenkkopf.
In dem Link die sind war nicht aus Edelstahl, aber ich habe da schon welche bekommen, finde sie aber nicht.
Lg Manfred


----------



## Susanne (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Manfred,

da schau ich dann morgen nochmal gaaanz gründlich. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis - als Schwäbin bevorzuge ich natürlich heimische Produkte *harhar ... bis auf das Holz ....*

Edelstahl ist klar - bei gebsäurelastigem Holz soll es sogar VA4 sein ...

Grüßle und guts Nächtle
Susanne


----------



## lotta (5. Mai 2014)

Hi Susanne,
verstehe ich dich richtig, deine Terrassendielen werden nach der Befestigung,
nur 4mm vom Untergrund, entfernt sein?
Bitte korrigiere mich, falls ich deine Zeilen falsch gelesen habe...
Danke Gruß Bine


----------



## Susanne (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bine,

neee, neee .... ... die Dicke des Alus ist 4 mm - die Aluträger selbst sind vierkant ... 120x60xVIER ... sind also 120 mm vom Boden weg bzw. teilweise noch mehr durch die Befestigung ... soll ja ne Überlebenschance haben ...

 Für heute guts Nächtle
Susanne


----------



## lotta (5. Mai 2014)

Hihi...
Na dann Susanne, bin ich ja erstmal beruhigt...
schlaf gut


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Susanne,
4 mm Alu kann man mühelos durchbohren, und darauf (bzw. seitlich daran) eine Unterkonstruktion mit einer Senkkopfschraube, Mutter, Unterlegscheiben und Sprengring (!) montieren. In diesem Fall wirst Du möglicherweise auf eine V2A-Schlüsselschraube zurück gehen müssen, aber Unterkonstruktion (4,5*7 cm², selbst als Bangkirai) und Schrauben gibt's im Baumarkt. Zur Befestigung der Bretter kannst Du dann V4A-Schrauben nehmen. Reisser ist eine der namhaften Marken, und die kann man beim Händler des Vertrauens vor Ort oder im I-Net bestellen. Es gibt zwei Modelle, die oben in den links angedeuteten sog. "Dielenschrauben", die recht preiswert sind, und die "Terassenschrauben" mit einem recht breiten Kopf, die ich für geeigneter halte (weil diese sich nicht in die vergleichsweise dünne Diele eindrehen, sondern diese wirklich auf die Unterlage drücken, auch nach wiederholtem Anschrauben ).
Für Deine Materialwahl sind 6 mm - Schrauben und Vorbohren ("auf dem Berg", nicht im "Tal"!) zu empfehlen. Als Länge gilt ja die Faustregel der 2-3fachen Brettstärke. Die Neigung muss nicht sehr stark sein, man kann auf 0,5° heruntergehen, wenn die Unterkonstruktion entsprechend ausgelegt ist (z. B. 20-30 cm die oben erwähnten Leisten, die alle 50-100 cm an einer verwindungssteifen Tragkonstruktion verschraubt wurden - eventuell musst Du Deine Alu-Profile noch mal versteifen). Meine Tragkonstruktion ist beispielsweise 80er Bangkirai. Mein "Garapa" zieht sich in den 25 cm- Zwischenräumen nur an einigen wenigen Stellen um einige mm nach oben oder unten, und liegt ansonsten plan auf (man kann wohl auch eine bessere Sortierung kaufen, um mehr als den doppelten Preis). Die 6mm-Schrauben wurden gnadenlos verbogen an den Stellen, wo das Holz sich geworfen hat . Nach einigen Jahren waren die Dielen um 3 mm geschrumpft, weil noch nicht perfekt ausgetrocknet... . Die Schrauben wurden entsprechend nach innen verbogen, das merkt man, wenn man mal wieder unter das Deck muss (Elektro verlegen o. ä.).


----------



## troll20 (6. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich habe auch eine Alu- UK gewählt. Aber nur U- Profile in 4mm Stärke. hält Super. Die Lärchenbretter mußte ich jedoch zwei mal befestigen bis ich den richtigen Abstand gefunden hatte 
Aufgrund des schwindens von Alu bei Kälte (Winter) aber der erhöhten feuchtigkeit Wetterbedingt im unbehandelten Holz und dem damit verbundenen quellen gab es im ersten Winter etlich Abrisse der Edelstahlschrauben. Nun haben wir einen Sommerabstand von 3 mm und das hält schon seit 6 Jahren.

LG René


----------



## Susanne (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo Rolf,
klar - 4 mm Alu durchzubohren ist kein Problem, mir gings ja eher drum, ob ich die Bretter in 4 mm Alu so ranschrauben kann, dass die Schrauben in den 4 mm halten. Eine weitere Unterkonstruktion wollte ich eigenentlich auch gar nicht machen .... wobei das mit dem unterschiedlichen Arbeiten von Alu und Holz und dem Abreissen der Schrauben wohl nach irgendeiner "Schicht zwischen Alu und Brettern" schreit.

Das mit dem Vorbohren "auf dem Berg, nicht im Tal"  hab ich leider nicht kapiert. Vorbohren klar - aber was ist mit Berg und Tal???

Das mit dem Versteifen der Alukonstruktion ist auch noch ein guter Hinweis ... ich hätte halt die beiden Träger jeweils an 3 Punkten pro Träger am Boden fixiert ... aber untereinander hätte ich die gar nicth verbunden ... außer durch die Bretter ...

.... das bei Dir die Bretter um 3 mm geschrumpft sind ist schon der Hammer ... und total verbogene Schrauben ... dann bekommt man die ja auch nimmer raus oder? dann kann ich ja gleich normale schrauben nehmen ... (werde ich natürlich nicht tun ;-) .

Danke auf jeden Fall für Deinen Beitrag!

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (6. Mai 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe auch eine Alu- UK gewählt. Aber nur U- Profile in 4mm Stärke. hält Super. Die Lärchenbretter mußte ich jedoch zwei mal befestigen bis ich den richtigen Abstand gefunden hatte
> Aufgrund des schwindens von Alu bei Kälte (Winter) aber der erhöhten feuchtigkeit Wetterbedingt im unbehandelten Holz und dem damit verbundenen quellen gab es im ersten Winter etlich Abrisse der Edelstahlschrauben. Nun haben wir einen Sommerabstand von 3 mm und das hält schon seit 6 Jahren.
> ...


Hallo René,

U-Profil ist sicher auch keine dumme Idee, da kommt man dann besser hin zum Schrauben - kannst ja sogar mit Muttern arbeiten. Hab jetzt nur noch nicht ganz kapiert, wie Du (das zweite Mal) die Bretter an Deinem Aluprofil befestigt hast ... was meinst du mit Sommerabstand von 3 mm ... unter den Brettern oder zwischen den Brettern oder ????

Das Abreissen der Schrauben will ich auf alle Fälle vermeiden ... will ja auch nicht, dass da was in den Teich fällt und meine Folie ärgert ...

Danke auch dir für Deinen Beitrag!

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## troll20 (6. Mai 2014)

Hi Susanne U- Profile hatte ich kostenlos bekommen, von daher eine leichte Entscheidung.
Sommerabstand ist halt + 20° und relativ trockenes Holz, beim nächsten mal würde ich sogar auf 4 mm gehen.
Ach so ich hab noch schwarzes Panzertape aus dem Baumarkt auf die Profile geklebt, leider erst bei den letzten. Dadurch sieht man das blanke Alu dann nicht mehr, sieht irgend wie besser aus.
Das Holz wurde direkt mit den Edelstahltreibschrauben nach Vorbohren mit einem 3mm Bohrer aufgeschraubt.
Da genug Luft unter der Konstruktion ist kann evtl. zwischen laufendes Wasser recht schnell wieder verdunsten, dadurch kann das Holz auch nicht so schnell faulen.

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Mai 2014)

Das Holz quillt im Winter durch die Feuchtigkeit (Wird also größer). Die Aluprofile ziehen sich im Winter durch die Kälte zusammen. (Ausdehnung von Metallen bei Wärme, wird also kleiner) Wenn der Abstand zwichen den Brettern zu schmal gewählt wird, stoßen dann die Bretter im Winter zusammen. Dadurch entstehen in den Schrauben seidliche Scherrkräfte. Diese lassen die Schrauben abscherren/abreissen. Somit muss die Füge zwischen den Brettern so groß gewählt werden das die Bretter auch bei extremen Bedingungen halten.....also 3 mm sind da dann schon Sinnvoll. Oder anders, wenn du die Bretter ohne Lücke im Sommer verschraubst ist die Gefahr hoch, dass der Kram im Winter abreißt.
Hoffe du hast jetzt verstanden was troll20 dir mitteilen wollte.


----------



## Susanne (6. Mai 2014)

Axo ... deeeeer Abstand ... na zwischen die einzelnen Bretter kommen bei mir vermutlich 9 mm Abstand ... da können die sich dehnen und strecken, wie sie wollen ;-) Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass der Abstand "unter" dem Brett, da wo das Brett auf dem Träger aufliegt - eben nicht aufliegen soll sondern einen Abstand haben soll ... so hab ich zumindest den Zweck Dista-Leiste oder der Fix-Unsichtbar-Verschraub-Teile verstanden. Die machen ja 13 bzw. 6 mm Luft zwischen Brettern und Trägern ... zumindestens da, wo das Fix-Unsichtbar-Verschraub-Teil bzw. die Dista-Leiste nicht ist ...

@ René: Luft zwischen Aluträger und Bretter hast Du dann aber nicht oder? Oder ist Dein U nach oben offen?

Sodele ... jetzt quill ich mich mal ins Bett und mache mich dort breit 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Aug. 2014)

Das U ist SINNVOLLERWEISE nach oben offen,
damit es eine möglichste kleine Berührfläche zum Holz gibt,
in dem durch Kapillarkräfte reingesaugtes Wasser auf die Dauer zu Fäulnis sorgt.
Besonders beim Kontakt Holz-Metall ist das DAS Problem,
aber auch Holz auf Holz soll nicht flächig aufeinander aufliegen:
Da legt man z.B. 5x10 mm Kunststoffstreifen dazwischen.

Zu den Schrauben hab ich noch eine Anregung:
Ich hab die Alu-U-Profile mit 5mm-Niro-Spax von UNTEN an die Lärchenbretter geschraubt,
sodass oben die Fasern nicht verletzt werden und kein Wasser eindringt.
Außerdem find ich´s hübsch, dass man keine Schrauben sieht, sondern nur Holz.
Die 7 x 4 m große Terrasse ist deshalb aus ca. 1 m breiten Elementen aufgebaut,
die man gerade noch handhaben, d.h. umdrehen und positionieren kann.

Zum Abstand zwischen den Brettern:
Der Minimalabstand ist so groß, dass man (mit Reserve) die Breite unterbringt,
die die Bretter(-reste) nach 1 Woche einweichen in Seifenwasser erlangt haben:
Meine (nominell) 150 mm breiten Lärchenbretter sind da bis zu 7 mm gewachsen!
Der Spalt muss daher im trockenen Zustand MINDESTENS 7 mm sein.
(Mein Kollege hat als Abstabndshalter 4mm dicke Fischerl dazwischengehalten.
Der Morgentau hat gereicht, dass sich die Terrasse knapp 1 m hochgewölbt hat.)

Zum Holz:
Lärche würde ich nicht mehr nehmen - abgesehen davon, dass die wohl lang hält,
hat dieses Holz ALLE Unarten, die Holz haben kann:
Es dreht sich (Ich hatte 5 cm dicke Bretter, die auf 4 m 90 Grad verdreht waren!), 
es wirft sich (Auf 4 m 50 cm waren da "Bauch" drin!),
es macht Säbel (auf 4 m Länge gab´s Kurven um die volle Brettbreite von 150 mm!),
es harzt (Die fertige Konstuktion muss 1 mal mit Terpentin geputzt werden.)
es vergraut (wenn man nicht mit Chemikalien arbeitet und das wollen wir nicht am Teich)
es reisst und springt (tiefe Spalten)
und wenn man längs der Bretter geht, tritt man sich leicht böse Schiefer in den Fuß
(Ich hab schon tolle Erfahrung im Umgang mit Skalpell und Splitterpinzette!).

Tec-Wood, WPC oder wie auch immer das Kunststoff-Holzfaser-Gemisch genannt wird,
ist leider auch kein Ausweg:
Während WIRKLICHES Holz angenehm temperiert ist,
wird das Kunstholz in der Sonne VERDAMMT heiss - man kann drauf nicht barfuss gehen!
(Der Kleine meines Freundes hatte sogar Brandblasen auf den Babyhänden!)

Was nehmen?
Hab ich leider keinen konkreten Tipp, aber es muss wohl etwas Tropisches sein.

Ich würde jedoch immer die glatte Seite oben anordnen und die serienmäßigen Rillen unten,
denn da sammelt sich schnell auf die Dauer doch schädigender Staub und Feuchtigkeit drin.
Rutschfester wären die Rillen ohnehin kaum,
denn wenn das Holz nass ist oder sogar Reif drauf liegt,
ist es rutschig wie blankes Eis.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Peter, das sich WPC sehr stark aufheizt kann man so sicher nicht für alle Produkte unterschreiben. 
Für das Aufheizverhalten ist sicherlich zum einen der gewählte Farbton, zum anderen aber auch der Holzanteil im Produkt ausschlaggebend. 
WPC Dielen mit einem hohen Holzanteil verhalten sich hier fast genau so, wie Holzdielen. 

An sehr heissen Sommertagen kann sich auch eine Holzterrasse so stark aufheizen, das barfuss gehen darauf nicht schön ist, das ist aber dann im Sand, auf Steinen usw . ähnlich.

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Wuzzel,
das ist grundsätzlich nicht falsch,
aber Fakt ist:
Der Kunststoffanteil vergrößert das Wärmeleitungsvermögen
und genau das ist für das Wärmeempfinden maßgeblich.
(Wenn man auf Holz noch gehen kann, kann man´s auf WPC nicht mehr.)


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Aug. 2014)

Es muss übrigens durchaus nichts tropisches sein. 
Heute gibt es eine Menge an modifizierten Hölzern aus nachhaltiger Holzwirtschaft die in Ihrer Resistenz den tropischen Kollegen aus leider immer noch oftmals zweifelhafter Herkunft in nichts nachstehen. 
Da gibt es zum einen mal die Vielzahl an thermisch behandelten Hölzern, wie z.B. Buche, __ Esche etc. oder sogar aus schnellwachsenden Gräsern (Bambus). 
Dann gibt es da mit Alkohol modifiziertes (keboniertes) Holz http://www.kebony.de/
Oder z.B. mit Essigsäure modifiziertes Holz, aus ökologischer und von den Eigenschaften aber leider auch vom Preis her Spitzenreiter mit cradle to cradle Zertifizierung in Gold !
Unter dem Handelsnamen Accoya als Terrassendiele mit 50 (!) Jahren Garantie bzw. 25 Jahre im Erdverbau ! 
Es gibt also durchaus ökologisch sinnvolle und haltbare Alternativen zu Tropenholz ! 

Und dann gibts da ja auch noch Tropenholz aus Unterwasser Holzfällungen, sicherlich nicht unendlich, aber einiges kann da auch geerntet werden. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Wuzzel,
tolle Sache, dürfte aber alles dem Tropenholz preislich nicht nachstehen, oder?


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Aug. 2014)

Preislich alles eher über Tropenholz. 
Leider darf ja oft verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit der einen Welt, die wir haben, nichts kosten. 
Nur darf man auch nicht vergessen, das die Qualitäten die an Harthölzern heute oft angeboten werden mit denen vor 10 oder 15 Jahren
nicht mehr vergleichbar sind. So kannst Du unter dem Namen Bangkirai Terrassendielen bekommen, die sicherlich in die Resistenzklasse 1 bis 2 einzustufen sind, 
sehr häufig aber auch Hölzer, die eher 3 bis 4 sind oder ggf. eine Mischung aus beidem. 

Auch was heute als Teakholz angeboten wird ist bei weitem qualitativ nicht mehr mit dem vergleichbar, was man so von früher kennt. 
Also Zeit umzudenken ! 

Die Niederländer sind hier in vielen Dingen schon sehr viel weiter und nachhaltiger wie wir, so gibt es dort z.B. eine Autobahnbrücke aus Accoya ... im Bau sicher deutlich teurer als Stahl und Beton, in der Vollkostenrechnung, auf Jahre gesehen lässt sich das aber rechnen und wenn man den positiven ökologischen Aspekt mit einrechnet, vermutlich ein echtes Schnäppchen. 

Auch die Kinder machen uns da ganz schön was vor. So hat der damals 9-jährige Felix Finkbeiner eine Initiative ins Leben gerufen (Plant - for - the -planet) deren Ziel es ist weltweit 14 Milliarden (!) Bäume zu pflanzen. Und ich glaube das Ziel ist fast erreicht mit Beteiligung von Kindern aus der ganzen Welt. Sehr beeindruckend dieser Felix ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Zaz (12. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Wir haben vor 2 Jahren die ganze Terrasse mit ACCOYA (acetyliertes Kieferholz)gebaut. Das Holz dehnt sich praktisch nicht aus, Spalt zwischen den einzelnen Dielen 5 mm, mit IGEL System montiert auf Accoya Unterkonstruktion.
Accoya ist ein perfektes Barfussholz, keines unserer Kinder hatte je einen "Spriessen."
Einziger Nachteil: Das Holz ist relativ weich.

Ich würde nie mehr etwas anderes nehmen für eine Terrasse.

Medium 25479 anzeigenGruss

Jürg


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Aug. 2014)

Jürg, das freut mich, das es bei DIr den Praxistest auch so gut überstanden hat. 
Das ist ein weiterer Vorteil bei fast allen modifizierten Hölzern, das das Quell- und Schwindverhalten deutlich reduziert ist. 
Bei Accoya sind daher normal starke Terrassendielen in einer breite von 190 mm möglich, ohne das die "schüsseln" und das, obwohl man offensichtlich gar nicht darauf achten muss ob man liegende oder stehende Jahresringe hat. 
Wir haben das erst seit kurzem in der Ausstellung, deswegen war ich wegen der absoluten Barfußfreundlichkeit laut Hersteller erst etwas skeptisch, aber wenn Du das nach 2 Jahren EInsatz in der Witterung bestätigst ist das wirklich nen tolles Holz. 
Die fehlende Härte und damit Kratzempfindlichkeit muss man leider bei einem so schnell wachsenden Baum in Kauf nehmen. 
Für die Botaniker: Die Kiefer ist eine pinus radiata.

Wers härter will ist ggf. mit Thermo - Bambus besser bedient. 

Alles natürliche, ohne Kunststoff und Farbpigmente wird mit der Zeit aber eine graue Patina bekommen.
Ich persönlich finde das sogar sehr schön und natuerlich, wer das nicht mag muss eben regelmässig ölen.  

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Sep. 2014)

Thermo- Bambus.....

Bambus ist ja normal kein Vollholz, sondern ein hohler "Grashalm"...
Wie bekommen die wohl da "Bretter" draus:
Das Bambusrohr wird aufgespalten, gepresst und mit Kunstharzen verleimt.
Es ist als ein  Kunst-Harzgebundener Pressling.

Ich hatte bei meiner Terrassenplanung mir eine Testbrett "Bambus" mit nach Hause genommen.
Irgendwas stank fürchterlich schon in meinem Auto.....und erinerte mich stark an phenolharzgetränktes Elektro-Isoliermaterial LEiterplatten, Isolatoren aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert..
Hände rochen ebenso....

Wer weiß, was dort für Chemiebomben gebastelt werden. Bamusdiele hört sich so natürlich an und müsste eig. "RUND" sein....
Den Sondermüll zurück und Bangkirai "selbst handsortiert" geholt.


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Sep. 2014)

Produkt ist nicht gleich Produkt.
Die Bambusdielen, die ich kenne riechen etwas nach Lagerfeuer und Karamell (durch die Thermobehandlung) aber keinesfalls nach irgendwelcher Chemie und sind nach einer Studie der Universität Delft in seinem gesamten Lebenszyklus CO2 neutral. Also ein rundum ökologisch vertretbares Produkt.
Wer da mal nen bisschen mehr Fläche von sehen will kann z.B. mal nach Berlin in diese Sauna.
Hier mag es natürlich Unterschiede in der Produktion geben.
Auch unsere meisten Schränke sind ja nicht mehr aus massivem Holz, sondern aus Holzwerkstoffen.
Das Hauptproblem bei Bangkirai ist die Endlichkeit dieses Holzes in einer ordentlichen Qualität, ansonsten ist dagegen ja nichts einzuwenden.
Jegliche Chemie an den Pranger stellen und gleichzeitig ein so knappes Holz zu preferieren ist irgendwie, wie den Teufel mit dem Belzebub auszutreiben 

Viele Grüße
Wuzzel


----------



## krallowa (9. Apr. 2015)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

will hier mal die Diskussion etwas aufleben lassen.
Bin gerade dabei meine Terrasse (wieder einmal) zu planen.
Sind jetzt bei Bangkirai oder WPC hängen geblieben.

Anforderungen: 7,35m breit, zwischen 3,4m und 4,74m lang. Meine Frau möchte gern eine graue Terrasse (aber nicht das verwitterte Grau von Bangkirai).
Haben im Internet auch einen Hersteller gefunden der Öl in grau anbietet um das Bangkirai entsprechen zu bearbeiten.

Bei Bangkirai liest man oft das es sich verwirft, das nach 2-3 Jahren Splitter entstehen können und das es halt (wenn man das verwitterte grau nicht mag) jährlich geölt werden sollte.
WPC gibt es in dunkelgrau, soll formstabiler und nicht so pflegeintensiv sein, wobei es bei Sonneneinstrahlung sehr heiß werden kann.
Weiß jemand ob WPC stark ausbleicht durch Sonnenstrahlung?
Preislich nahezu identisch wobei WPC eine engere Unterkonstruktion benötigt als Bangkirai.
Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile.
Wer hat hier WPC länger liegen und kann Erfahrungen einbringen und wer hat Bangkirai?
MfG
Ralf


----------

